# RIP - Nash the Slash, at 66



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

*Jeff Plewman - aka - Nash the Slash R.I.P.*

I read today that Jeff Plewman AKA: Nash The Slash has passed away at the age of 66. R.I.P. Jeff. 

TD


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Apparently passed away sometime this weekend, but no details. 

Saw him with FM many years ago opening for Rush. Very cool and unique.

http://music.cbc.ca/#/blogs/2014/5/...who-performed-in-surgical-bandages-dead-at-66


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

http://www.nashtheslash.com/

Retired from music in January and even the website it looks like. Must have been quite ill?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

*Nash the Slash dead at 66*

http://www.thestar.com/entertainmen..._slash_toronto_rock_violinist_dead_at_66.html


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw him several times on the college/university bar circuit in the late '70s/early '80s. Bought the records too. Had that wonderful "decomposing" sticker on a guitar case for years. Electric violin and mandolin, and damned loud too. R.I.P.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was an unusual act. Made it work. RIP


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You gotta tip your hat - whether stovepipe or other - to folks so committed to their brand of music that they have the cojones to keep a 2-man band alive. The Black Keys (now 4, but originally 2) follow in a noble tradition of such 2-man bands whose lineage passes through the White Stripes, and long before them, Suicide and FM.

RIP Jeff/Nash. Nobody rocked "mummy wraps" like you did.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

RIP Nash .

A real blast from my youth,the FM album Black Noise was a big part of my high school partying days.

Here's a pic I took of him a few years after that,on his American Bandages album tour.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been a fan since I first saw him on a local TV music show called "Night Music", I'm guessing - 35 years ago(?) - (Does anybody remember that show - David Wilcox, Mendeson Joe, Uncle Vinty… lots of very original talent, mostly domestic. Great show - wish reruns were available online).
I loved Nash's mix of real/synth/loops/drum machine and original material. Also with Cameron Hawkins - FM - got their records.
There's a guy online - maybe on this forum(?), that once claimed that he frequents the same watering hole that Jeff hangs out at.
I asked where that was, hoping to maybe meet and get to know Jeff a little, just for interest's sake. He respected Jeff's privacy and didn't reveal the place to me. I'm also a life-long friend of a producer who knew Jeff for many years, but I never had an opportunity to meet through him.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a sad thing.

I've been a fan for quite a few years.

RIP

My feeble attempt at Phasers.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GfImUwxbBUw

Nash was a mummy, but was no dummy.

"Mark Zuckerberg was recently quoted as saying that Facebook will soon go through an 'explosion of sharing'. That may be all well and fine, but CDs are copyrighted objects containing music that is also copyrighted. The music-listening public has this misinformed idea that music is free... listening on the radio is free, so why not the internet? I don't employ Metallica's high-priced lawyers to chase down my millions."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Milkman said:


> That's a sad thing.
> 
> I've been a fan for quite a few years.
> 
> ...



Nash was a mummy, but not a dummy. In his words:

"A few main reasons to put Nash to rest... Live gigs don't excite me any longer. My eccentric style/genre finds no place in the today's scene, although it's widely acknowledged that my sound led the way for the development of contemporary electronic/techo dance music in Canada. Even more to consider, the theft of music on the internet has devastated a very important source of my income. CD sales have dropped off considerably, and it's due mainly to file-sharing without regard for the ownership of the recordings.

Mark Zuckerberg was recently quoted as saying that Facebook will soon go through an 'explosion of sharing'. That may be all well and fine, but CDs are copyrighted objects containing music that is also copyrighted. The music-listening public has this misinformed idea that music is free... listening on the radio is free, so why not the internet? I don't employ Metallica's high-priced lawyers to chase down my millions."


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

J-75 said:


> I've been a fan since I first saw him on a local TV music show called "Night Music", I'm guessing - 35 years ago(?) - (Does anybody remember that show - David Wilcox, Mendeson Joe, Uncle Vinty… lots of very original talent, mostly domestic. Great show - wish reruns were available online).
> I loved Nash's mix of real/synth/loops/drum machine and original material. Also with Cameron Hawkins - FM - got their records.
> There's a guy online - maybe on this forum(?), that once claimed that he frequents the same watering hole that Jeff hangs out at.
> I asked where that was, hoping to maybe meet and get to know Jeff a little, just for interest's sake. He respected Jeff's privacy and didn't reveal the place to me. I'm also a life-long friend of a producer who knew Jeff for many years, but I never had an opportunity to meet through him.


There are clips of FM on Night Music on youtube.

[video=youtube;mY9NVFhZlkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY9NVFhZlkg[/video]

[video=youtube;4zose15iYVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zose15iYVM[/video]


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> There are clips of FM on Night Music on youtube.
> 
> [video=youtube;mY9NVFhZlkg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY9NVFhZlkg[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;4zose15iYVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zose15iYVM[/video]


I remember that show...and remember this episode. Nash in his pre-bandage days


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I was in the gym after work and Phasers came on my iPod shuffle. I played it over and over. It really hit home.

My little tribute to Nash a few halloweens ago.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I saw him with FM at a club many years ago. At one point between sets he walked by a few feet from our table. My buddy yelled, "Hey Nash, great set!". Nash looked over at us and gave us the finger. My buddy's jaw dropped but the rest of us broke out laughing. Loved his stuff, sad to hear he died.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw him (with FM) open for Kim Mitchell back in the day (polite way of saying waaaaaaaaaaay too long ago...). That concert was my first in ON and a real eye opener to the scene in Toronto as opposed to Calgary. 

RIP


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

He was one of those guys that had a real varied career--which can be cool.
Some stuff I liked, some I didn't--but that's true of a lot of people.
But maybe I needed to hear him in his heyday.

And didn't somebody use Phasors on Stun as a theme song for a show?
Maybe it was a local show and/or a radio show?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow that FM stuff was great!!

was before my time, I vaguely recall the chorus of "phasers on stun" but didn't realize it was so ambient/synth based


would like to pick some of that that up on vinyl, I'm a big fan of moogs, rhodes, etc


RIP


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Saw him several times on the college/university bar circuit in the late '70s/early '80s. Bought the records too. Had that wonderful "decomposing" sticker on a guitar case for years. Electric violin and mandolin, and damned loud too. R.I.P.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


So did I when I was going to Ottawa U - I was blown away by his show. Haven't heard the name in years and wondered recently what had become of him. thanks for sharing.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Any pictures of Jeff without the bandages on ?


----------

